# What is the best dog food for a 2 month old pitbull?



## Gambino420 (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a 2 month old pittbull ....wanted some advice on the best type of dog foods.....dry raw wet?


----------



## alemehadii (Aug 25, 2015)

I personally don't give my puppies wet food as they tend to have accidental liquid fecal matter. I give my dog diamond dry food. But looking into wet food now that he has outside as the potty area. Everyone will have they're own methods so try out both and see how your puppy does with them.


----------



## DojaGirl (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a 4.5 month old that we haven't had for a whole week. He's been eating our 1.5 year old dogs food. Merrick back country is what they've been eating. I take some of the fat juices (from mostly organic meats) and mix about a tablespoon in with his food for some added fats. I'm not sure what else I should be doing so I'm following this in hopes you get more responses. Thanks for posting though


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Dry food or raw is definitely recommended over wet. There's no real benefit to adding wet food. It just causes more dental decay in the long run. 

Stick to a good quality dry food. Diamond is okay, there's definitely better but also worse.


----------

